# Angeln in Ägypten



## Schulti (19. Dezember 2001)

Hi Kollegen!
Ich jette im Mai 02 nach Sham el Sheych (Ägypten) und wollte mal fragen, ob schon mal jemand von Euch dort war. Mich würde interessieren, wie&acute;s dort mit der Fischerei vom Strand aus aussieht!

---------------------------------------------------------------
Und ist der Berg auch noch so steil,
aa bissl wos geht allaweil


----------



## Tiffy (19. Dezember 2001)

Moin Schulti,wir waren ich Glaube im Sommer 2000 in Ägypten. Allerdings in Hurgada. An den "Hausriffs" schwimmen jede Menge Fische rum. Beim Schnorcheln hab ich sogar Barracudas bis 80cm gesehen. Leider war das Angeln an den Riffs verboten. Wir Angelten aber auch vom Boot aus. Es empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall seine eigene Ausrüstung mitzunehem, da die Stöcker und Kurbeln genau wie die Köder auf allen Booten in einem erbärmlichen Zustand waren. Die meisten Boote verfügten nur über Handleinen.
-------------------------------------------------------
wünsch euch immer was zu Thun!

Gruß Tiffy[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tiffy am 19-12-2001 um 13:04.]


----------



## Kalle25 (19. Dezember 2001)

Da hat Tiffy recht. Eigene Ausrüstung ist angesagt.Ich habe Bilder von einem der Animateure gesehen, der zuvor in Sharm el Sheik gearbeitet hat. Es waren Fangbilder dabei, da wurde es einem warm ums Herz. Insgesamt soll es sich dort um ein gutes Revier handeln. Es gibt dort jede Menge Wracks, sodaß man allzeit mit etwas größerem rechnen kann.

-------------------------------------------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#


----------



## Tiffy (20. Januar 2002)

http://www.dam.de/DAM00/Deutsch/Berichte/Egypt/littlebig.html bin ich gerade zufällig drüber gestolpert. Vielleicht hilft es ja.

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Schulti (21. Januar 2002)

Besten Dank, Tiffy!!!!!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Und ist der Berg auch noch so steil,
aa bissl wos geht allaweil


----------



## wodibo (31. Mai 2002)

Mal nach oben geholt, weil ich evtl. im Juni für ne Woche hinfahre. Allerdings nach Hurghada 
Wie wird da geangelt? Schleppen (Barracuda) oder Naturköder (Thun)? 
Wer kann helfen und Tipps geben?


----------



## Schulti (1. Juni 2002)

@ wodi
Was ich bei unserem Telefonat vergessen habe: Also weiter draussen auf dem Meer, konnte man einige Motorboote sehen, die offensichtlich &quot;schleppten&quot;. Ob sie was fingen bzw ob man die Boote chartern könnte, konnte ich allerdings nicht in Erfahrung bringen!


----------



## Kalle25 (2. Juni 2002)

Moin wodibo,

vor Hurghada ist das Angeln leider nicht besonders doll. Die Boote fahren nur in relativ flaches Wasser. Dort sind dann nur bunte Korallenbewohner zu fangen. Weiter ins Tiefe fahren nur die Fischer. Und denen will man keine Konkurrenz machen. 

Die Ausrüstung ist ein Witz: Ich bekam ein Styropor-Brettchen mit ca. 12m Schnur, einem Haken und als Gewicht wurde uns ein Eimer mit alten Schrauben hingestellt. Anderes Equipment war absolut nicht zu bekommen. Da ist man froh, wenn nichts größeres beisst.

Im Hotel erzählte man mir, daß auf mitgebrachte Angeln ein hoher Einfuhrzoll erhoben wird. Ob dem tatsächlich so ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Fazit: Versprech Dir nicht zuviel von der Angelei dort.


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2002)

Danke Kalle

dann wirds wohl mehr ein fauleSauUrlaub werden. Naja kann ich nach den letzten 2 Wochen gut gebrauchen :g


----------



## wodibo (13. Juni 2002)

So ganz läßt mich der Gedanke auf Little Big Game nicht los  
Was bezahlt man da für ein Boot und die Ausrüstung? Wenn ich meine Wobbler mitnehme, hätte ich zumindest vernünftige Köder! 
Also, wer weiß noch was???


----------



## BjoernNoel (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe eine Woche Hurgada vom Christkind geschenkt bekommen.

Da ich dort aber nicht nur die Beine hochlegen will, interessiert mich, ob jemand seit diesem Thread noch ein paar Informationen über das Angeln in Hurghada gefunden hat oder aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Mühle (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi Björn,

wende Dich mal an Udo, der war dieses Jahr dort. Und hat bereits was ausgebobelt fürs nächste Jahr.

Gruß Mühle

P.S. Was war nu mit Siegburg am Wochenende vor Weihnachten? Man hat nichts mehr von Dir gehört?#h


----------



## wodibo (29. Dezember 2003)

@BjoernNoel

Ich war ja nur eine Woche unten aber auf dem Hotelgelände war eine Tauchschule und die wären mit mir für 2 Tage zum Angeln gefahren. Am Tag ist tauchen oder schnorcheln angesagt und in der Nacht fischen.
Du kannst aber auch im Hafen nachfragen. Gib aber Deinen Zielfisch bekannt - sonst angelst Du auf Buntbarsche am Riff.
Noch etwas: Wenn sie Dir Barracuda zusagen frag ob er genießbar ist. Das Fleisch ist sehr legger allerdings frisst der Fisch auch kleinere Fische die sich von giftigen Algen und Korallen ernähren. Direkt vor Hurghada ist das so aber nur 20 Meilen weiter kannst Du das Teil verdrücken.
Und handeln ist angesagt!!!!! Ich hätte das Boot (großer guter Kahn) für 2 Tage und Nächte mit Verpflegung für 400 Teuro bekommen können.


----------



## angeltreff (29. Dezember 2003)

@ Mühle

Udo kann man zwar zu Ägypten fragen, zum angeln dort aber besser den Sohnemann. 

Hier isser, der Bericht von Udo: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board//showthread.php?s=&threadid=18303&highlight=%C4gypten


----------



## Mühle (29. Dezember 2003)

@ angeltreff

hehe:m 

Gilt das nicht aber für so ziemlich jedes Gebiet auf unserem Planeten? 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute
Ich war mit meiner Familie dieses Jahr in Hurghada,bei uns am strand ging ein langer steg ins Wasse,wo man auch Angeln durfte,aber eben nur kleine Fische,200 bis 300 meter weiter draußen standen die Barracuda schwärme zu hunderten,aber eben nur bis ungefähr 70 cm länge.Die besten fangründe liegen rund um die Insel Mameya,mit großen Muränen,Barracudas,Dorade,Thunfisch,wobei mir der Kapitän sagte,das die richtig großen Barracuda schwärme und Tunfisch schwärme erst im Januar und Februar kommen,aber dann in massen,wir hatten das Schiff mit dem Namen "Star Dancer"und das liegt im Hafen von Alt Hurghada,nur die star dancer ist mittlerweile ein Ausflugsschiff,aber die haben noch eins ,was auch da im Hafen liegt,müßt dann nur die Besatzung der Star Dancer fragen,im übrigen war das eine super Manschaft.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder

Gruß udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

noch eins


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

und noch eins


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

@Mühle
@Olaf

Sehr witzig,wartet ab bis zum Boardi treffen,da kommt ihr beide auf den Grill:q :q 

gruß Udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

und noch eins


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

@Kalle 25
Bei uns war es aber genau umgedreht,die Fischer haben mit wickelbrettchen in den Riffen geangelt und wir waren erst nicht unweit von Mameya am Angeln,bis der Kapitän dann an die Tieferen stellen gefahren ist,nur das dieses Boot zum schleppen ausgelegt war,daher würde raten,eine eigene ausrüstung mitzunehmen.

gruß udo#h


----------



## spinnracer (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich war in Hurghada. Vom Strand aus fängt man mit bunten Wobbblern um 5cm oder mit Blinkern in Silber. Mit der Brandungsrute oder von den Bootsanlegern mit Fischfetzen   kann man Zackenbarsche fangen. Ich war auch mit dem Boot zum Schleppen unterwegs. Das ist vor Hurghada monentan nicht so gut. 
Wir haben nach dem Schleppen  mit Naturködern gefischt und so 60 Fische um 50cm rausgefangen. Der Tagestripp Schleppen inklusive Köder und Essen kostete pro Person 75€! (Mindestbelegung sechs Personen) Im Hafen liegen auch kleinere Boote die kosten um 30€. Die "Stöcke" auf den Schiffen sind alt und oft defekt. Zum Schleppen unbedingt eigene Wobbler mitnehmen! Ich hatte meine eigene Ausrüstung und bin gut damit gefahren.


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

eine unterwasserwelt von der man nur träumen kann


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

hier müßt ihr schon etwas genauer hinschauen


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

immer eine hand voll reis bei haben


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

am riff herrscht reges treiben


----------



## wolle (30. Dezember 2003)

eine farbenpracht wie sie im buche steht


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab auch ein paar aufnahmen gemacht,mit einer plastik unterwasserkamera für 10euro.

Auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr einen Barracuda.

gruß udo#h


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Dezember 2003)

:m


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Dezember 2003)

so,das war das letzte#h


----------



## Forellenudo (30. Dezember 2003)

:z hab noch eins gefunden


----------



## BjoernNoel (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

vielen Dank an Alle für die Informationen.
Dann kann ich ja sogar auf Thunfisch fischen.
Ich werde Ende Januar berichten was, bzw. ob sich was getan hat.

Drückt mir die Daumen 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Micky Finn (8. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande. Falls jemand zum Thema Star-Fleet und Fischen von Hurghada, Gerät und Köder noch Infos braucht, kann ich sicher die ein oder andere Aussage treffen.

Ich war mehrmals für eine Woche bzw. 10 Tage dort unten auf den Booten fischen.

Andreas


----------



## ente (23. Januar 2004)

Die Boote der "Star - Fleet" können auch bei (exklusiv, .- man glaubt es kaum) bei den Elchen gebucht werden.


----------



## pikefisher.de (6. Februar 2004)

Hi Leutz,

Urlaub in Hurghada  ist eine feine Sache, fischen ist nicht ganz so toll und ein bißchen Glückssache.
Aber macht doch mal für ein paar Tage einen Abstecher zum Assuan-Stausee (Lake Nasser).
Hier gibt es groß Nilbarsche, Welse oder schöne Tigerfische.

Wir waren mal da, hatten allerdings auch nur mäßigen Erfolg, aber ein 50Pfünder war trozdem drin.

Könnt Ihr Euch hier anschauen > www.pikefisher.de/aegypten/aegypten.html


----------

